# BJJ Neat Chesterfield, Derbyshire



## Obliterate (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi all

Does anyone know of any Brazilian Ju Jitsu Classes near Chesterfield/Derbyshire (UK)

I want to get into MMA, i've found a Muay Thai place in Sheffield which I'm going to start attending but wanted  BJJ class to go with it, i dont have my own transport so it cant be that far away!

Many thanks all


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 11, 2007)

Do you want to do MMA as a whole or are you planning to learn separate styles before you join a MMA club? I can find an MMA club for you but not sure about BJJ or Thai boxing.


----------



## Obliterate (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi

A MMA club would be perfect, if i could find one place to train rather then have to go to lots of different ones!

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Marvin (Feb 12, 2007)

Try these guys

Riddings Martial Arts Centre
Contact: Lee Bown
Shaw Street, Riddings, Alfreton, Derbyshire
Email: lee@rmma.co.uk
Web: www.rmma.co.uk
Tel: 07812 990934


----------



## Obliterate (Feb 13, 2007)

Marvin said:


> Try these guys
> 
> Riddings Martial Arts Centre
> Contact: Lee Bown
> ...


 
That link and email address dont work, any other ideas?

MAny thanks


----------



## Obliterate (Mar 19, 2007)

Marvin said:


> Try these guys
> 
> Riddings Martial Arts Centre
> Contact: Lee Bown
> ...


 
Bump


----------



## Marvin (Mar 19, 2007)

Oblitrate, here is the main branch for the UK. 

Defense Unlimited - Straight Blast Gym UK
Contact: Karl Tanswell
31 Spear St., City centre
Manchester, M1 1df
Office: 0161 374 3756
Mobile: 07966 577306
Email: karltanswell@hotmail.com
Web: www.sbguk.co.uk 


E-mail Karl, he should have the correct contact information for those guys.

Gool Luck in your training!!


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 19, 2007)

Marvin said:


> Oblitrate, here is the main branch for the UK.
> 
> Defense Unlimited - Straight Blast Gym UK
> Contact: Karl Tanswell
> ...


 
Karl's one of the best! Plus you get Rosi Sexton beating you up lol!


----------

